# Cloverfield 2



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For anyone who dug the first giant monster movie, here's a little bit from J.J. Abrams about a sequel. He recently made the following statement to MTV when asked about a second film:

"We're working on something right now with that and again, you know, it's early stages."

Earth shattering news, huh?  More details and info as it comes our way!

http://moviesblog.mtv.com/2010/01/1...ampaign=Feed:+mtvmoviesblog+(MTV+Movies+Blog)


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Did that movie actually make a profit??? Enough to even think of a sequel???


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I still haven't seen the first one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

For what it's worth - lol - I didn't dig it at all. The film has many problems.

If you want to watch a cool, modern giant monster flick, go check out The Host.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Word now is that Super 8 is indeed a Cloverfield prequel.

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/20083

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1650062/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I didn't think much of the first one. Who's gonna be filming with a camera while they're supposedly running for the lives?


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope they ease up on the shakey-cam this time around. Got really annoying after a while in Cloverfield.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok, now word is that Super 8 has nothing to do with Cloverfield, but that they "eventually" want to get around to doing Cloverfield 2.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/reeves-talks-cloverfield-2-and-super-8-10770


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I haven't seen the first movie. It sounded like some kind of cross between _The Descent_, _Diary of the Dead_, and _The Blair Witch Project_. None of which I had any interest in separately.

Why on Earth a sequel to this movie? I know it was actually pretty popular with just enough people to make it some kind of success. But, a sequel to something like this just signals desperation in the industry.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Desperation? That's an odd pronouncement about a movie you didn't see. Cloverfield made $170m on a $25m budget. A sequel is a no-brainer. It's already led to other giant monster flicks in the pipeline.

Personally I enjoyed it quite a bit. I always wanted to be in a street crowd running away from a giant monster, so Cloverfield was right up my alley.


----------

